# Steelhead flies



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Whats the best fly for fall steelhead.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice Avatar!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Early fall -- something that looks like a shiner that can be worked aggressively. Clousers or streamers. Later fall -- egg patterns, moe eggs, yarn flies, etc.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

I would go with black,olive or white wollybuggers. White/chart clousers and anything that looks like a minnow. Don't be affraid to try different colors, sometimes something different that the fish haven't seen is the ticket. When the temp drops switch over to smaller offerings. Small Nymphs and eggs do wonders. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

do those egg patterns work good


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, very well at that in the right conditions.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

steelhead flies above ------- Salmon Below


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very impressive collection. Do you tie your own?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

.... I have to cause there to expensive not to, unlike most of my friends I tye for functionality, and not because I love to .. lol the 5-8" decievers I just got done tying are going to save me 10-15$ a fly .. while striper fishing I cant imagine paying for them! If you have any questions fire away!


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Tom, My dad had me tie up some saltwater closers for him. He said 5 to 7 bucks a piece down the keys. The tying can be alot cheaper than the cost of the completed thats for sure. Plus, you get the added ability to come up with something different.

jeff


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i like to fly fish but i cant tie for squat


----------

